# My Small Loft



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi, I have a small loft, It's 4x8x4, and it has 6 Racing homers in it. All old birds. It has a tin top. The only thing that I wished that I could change would be the inside depth is 4', it would be easier to clean if it was 3'. Oh well, more work for me, more room for the birds! I've had big lofts before, and they were too much work for me, so I settled on a smaller loft with less birds. ND Cooper


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

The only thing nd i was thinking was you said it had a tin top, i take it you mean the roof. I hope you have felt under this because if not when it freezes hard in the cold weather the tin will freeze in the inside and when it thoughs out it will drip and wet the inside of the loft.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jojo67 said:


> The only thing nd i was thinking was you said it had a tin top, i take it you mean the roof. I hope you have felt under this because if not when it freezes hard in the cold weather the tin will freeze in the inside and when it thoughs out it will drip and wet the inside of the loft.


Yea, you're right JoJo plus I would expect that it gets burning hot when the sun is beating on it in the summer.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Yea, you're right JoJo plus I would expect that it gets burning hot when the sun is beating on it in the summer.


thats right too renee, i found out myself the hard way what the freezing does, i had tin on the starter loft i build but did'nt put felt under it, i had a nice time of it taking the tin of again on a nice cold day and putting on the felt no problems since, would'nt like someone else make the same mistake exspecially with the weather you's get over there, feel cold just thinking about it.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

As you can see in the picture, maybe you can't, this loft is very airy. I have never had a problem with frost build up inside of the loft. It is situated so it only gets morning sun, and is completely in the shade in the afternoon. It is also tall enough so my dogs won't bother them, and it is cat proof. They don't come around much because of my dogs. I think that it is much nicer than my other walk in lofts, More airy,easier to clean, and I don't get my shoes dirty. plus the birds have more room, per bird. alot less dust also.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

ND Cooper said:


> As you can see in the picture, maybe you can't, this loft is very airy. I have never had a problem with frost build up inside of the loft. It is situated so it only gets morning sun, and is completely in the shade in the afternoon. It is also tall enough so my dogs won't bother them, and it is cat proof. They don't come around much because of my dogs. I think that it is much nicer than my other walk in lofts, More airy,easier to clean, and I don't get my shoes dirty. plus the birds have more room, per bird. alot less dust also.


IT sounds like a very nice loft nd, could you please post some good pics to have a look , nice and airy sounds good,


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Will Try, last time I could'nt.
my pictures are exceeding the 100.0 kb limit


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

The loft is really one big box with 6 sections laying on it's side. The birds have a wood roof over the nest box areas, Then tin as an overall roof covering nest area and small avairy areas.
I can also remove the wire deviders in the avairy sections, to have one big loft, so all the birds could mix together.
What I really have is 3 small lofts under one roof, and I can fly any where from one bird at a time to all birds at a time.
Each large door has a small door (trap) that flips down to double as a landing board when they enter.
This summer I want to build 3 poop catch trays, and install a wire floor.
I might build a whole new loft useing the same system.
If you have a small amount of birds, like I do, and sometimes need to seperate pairs, This system works.
No building permit, or Taxes. ND Cooper


----------



## rock (Jun 29, 2007)

I have a tin roof on my coop as well. It is vented well and I have not had any condensation problems so far. It is white and I believe that helps as well as it doesn't heat up from the sun either.

If I ever start to get problems I figure I will insulate it on the inside of the roof panels with thin foam insulation panels. I just finished the loft a week ago, well almost. I still have a few things I want to do to it.


----------

